# Is this a good deal?



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Is $1550 a good deal for a brand new 2007 TCR Advanced? The fork steerer is uncut and it also comes with carbon seatpost, carbon stem and carbon handle bar and headset.


----------

